# Stewart Randell



## Stewart A Randell (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi to all Shaw Savill Leckies & Engineers, I sailed on the Northern Star, Cymric, Cretic, Ionic and Zealandic, from 1966/70.
I am now living in Sydney. Would love to hear from anyone that remembers me.

Stewart Randell


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Well done Stewart I think you will enjoy this site as much as I have. Just like the good old days.
Bill (Willie)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Stewart.

I emigrated to New Zealand on Northern Star in 1968. Were you aboard?. Ray Dyer was Chippie, he came from the Isle of Wight the same as me. It was Voyage 26, the BBC Radio 2 programme Roundabout Afloat was live on board at Southampton before we left. The 'Old Man' was Captain Mouldey. 

We have a Shaw Savill forum here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=192


----------

